# Ratio Eight



## BenjaminPiper (Jul 22, 2014)

As March draws in it seems like the Ratio Eight might finally be on its way (At least new pre-orders are supposed to ship in April). Did anybody else order one of these? Has anybody seen one in person yet?

http://ratiocoffee.com/pages/updates


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

They look great , as a design its easy on the eye . the fact that it ships with an able kone scares me ....and the price is more than i would like to pay ( id like to see an option where the price is less and there is no kone supplied )

Ive been using one ( kone ) on and off for various pour over recipes and ive really struggled to get anything like consistent extractions from it ( like i can with a chemex filter )

This of course may be down to me , it has become somewhat my bene noir ....and it looks like the ratio can use chemex filters. it just annoys me that an $60-80 filter is included that i dint have alot of faith in ...

I can't seem to find all the specs on this n the site . was it coming with a hotplate function ( presume for the USA market , who seem ti like to let a big pot of coffee sit for a few hours ) which again , i dont want for my pourover.....

Im sure someone , somewhere will have one on order hopefully ...

Edit

you can pre order without the able kone - the price stays the same though -


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Ok so shipped its now $605 dollars = £390 , plus any potential import taxes etc. Could be looking at £450-500

Im out....i can make a chemex in 5 minutes


----------



## BenjaminPiper (Jul 22, 2014)

I invested on a whim as I got given some money for a new machine and it looked like a good concept. I probably would have settled for a moccamaster otherwise. Apparently they have been working with Able to make a specific Kone for the machine which may or may not be an improvement on the previous version.

The machine doesn't come with a hot plate thankfully. I think there are plans to make a thermos version of the carafe though which might me useful as a fancy version of a keep cup.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

BenjaminPiper said:


> I invested on a whim as I got given some money for a new machine and it looked like a good concept. I probably would have settled for a moccamaster otherwise. Apparently they have been working with Able to make a specific Kone for the machine which may or may not be an improvement on the previous version.
> 
> The machine doesn't come with a hot plate thankfully. I think there are plans to make a thermos version of the carafe though which might me useful as a fancy version of a keep cup.


Ah cool, love to see how you get on with it ....

Kone may work better with this and lie i said , kine may reflect my deficiencies in using it ......

I can see how having a washable , permanent filter may be appealing ...

Did you back it at a lower price ...waht are you expecting ut to come in at with taxes and all that....


----------



## BenjaminPiper (Jul 22, 2014)

I think the tax is normally just over a 5th of the value including shipping which was £390ish so I expect it to cost another £80-90.


----------

